# Winter camping



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Looking to go backpacking this winter, but unsure about how the goats will fare in the cold weather. Hills have between 3-15 inches of snow and the temps get down to the subs. 

I plan to tent it due to the cold, but bring the goats in is not an option lol.

Should i get them their own tent? and how would they take to being "trapped" overnight?

What about a bedding over the snow?

Any ideas and past experences would help

Thanks Chad


----------



## Packfish (Dec 18, 2009)

Chad- man that's out of my league- I have camped with the goats when it snowed on me on top of the Boulders in So Ut. but it wasn't by design. 
Where are you at in SE Idaho ?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Chad, I havn't taken my goats winter camping yet as they are still young, but I have taken other animals (horses and dogs). In my experience, the best thing I have found for keeping my critters comfy in the cold is as follows:
1. If you indeed have 15 inches of snow, build a Wall of snow, or leanto-type coverage (Arched like an "eyebrow" is best but not necessary). It only has to be a few feet high to suffice for goats as they will tend to lay down. You can use pine brush on the inside and outside for extra insulation. Plus this will keep the goats nibbling (which will also help keep them warm). This is to block the wind.
2. About 3 or 4 feet from your wall build a fire pit that you can leave on overnight. (Like the "eye" under the "eyebrow") I am assuming that you can have a fire at your site. I use the coal from my fire as a coal bed for the critter pit. I usually stack in plenty of coal and then one or two large slow burning pieces of wood. The embers will last until the wee hours of morn. NOTE: If you try to use the main "human" fire pit...you'll melt your wall through the evening. Trust me. It is easier to build a critter fire late at night then to rebuild a windblocking wall from melted snow. 
3. Cover the entire sleeping area with a tarp, I angle it so the rain/snow slides off the back. Make sure it isn't close enough to catch on fire. 
4. For an extra measure, you can lay something on top of the snow so they are not directly in the snow...or puddle depending on the temp. Just make sure that NOTHING is close enough to catch on fire. REMEMBER ONLY YOU CAN PREVENT FOREST FIRES
 

The goats should all stay close to the fire because most tend to really appreciate them (at least mine do), plus they have all that yummy pine brush to nibble on. I would strongly take into consideration other peoples advise about tying or not tying overnight. I don't with any of my critters just incase of a preditor , but none of my animals have ever shown any inclination of wandering off in the night. You'll have to use your judgement.

Oh and Chad, if there is not 15 inches of snow...there are still plenty of ways to keep the goats warm. I'll cut my response short, but I have been campin in the winter for years with my fuzzy friends. If you need further help or advise, don't be afraid to e-mail me privately. I would be more than happy to give you some ideas.

GOOD FOR YOU!!! HAVE A SAFE TRIP.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

That does sound like the ticket there. I will have to give it a try. 

Guessing without the snow and just the cold temps you set up just the basic lean-to design for them to crawl under, still with the fire in front? 

I think i will order the "coats for them also just in case their temps drop. Might be a a couple wake ups to check that out, but least i will have worked out the kinks.

Anyone else with ideas or stories?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I had the boys out ice fishing this weekend. They had to go through some deep snow and up and down a rather steep incline (better than 60 degrees) and I was pleased how well they did. Mikey was packing and Diego pulling the sled.

They ice wasn't solid, but more like a layer of snow, so occassionally a foot would go all the way through, so although we got out there, we didn't stay long. We went back to shore and had a picnic.

They never appeared to get cold but there wasn't any browse out there and I felt obligated to feed them since they are used to always having free browse.

When I get confident enough about my own ability to stay warm, I will try the overnighter in the snow.


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Ice fishing, that is a good idea! To bad you didnt stay long enough to see how they would react to the floppin fish.

I think i will give that a shot too!


----------

